

How to Report Sexual Harassment - sp332
http://www.maryrobinettekowal.com/journal/on-sexual-harassment-at-conventions-elise-matheson-speaks-out/
<i>From various discussions in person and online, I knew for certain that I was not the only one to have reported inappropriate behavior by this person to his employer. It turned out that the previous reports had been made confidentially and not through HR and Legal. Therefore my report was the first one, because it was the first one that had ever been formally recorded.</i>
======
computersaysno
Those are great tips at the end, I have seen male to female sexual harassment
in the work place and it is very interesting to watch it happen. Normally what
you see barely scratches the surface of the tension going on underneath and
occurring outside of the vision of what you 'can' see.

I wonder though, do these same guidelines hold true for men experiencing
female harassment? This type of harassment usually does not follow the same
tact...and is often more subtle. Having experienced it myself, I never could
have contemplated going to HR at all, instead I finally applied for other jobs
and simply left.

